# Halloween Prank Queen



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So who’s the queen of Halloween pranks? I am. Oh you think you are? Did your prank involve the police in Wichita, KS and sheriff in New Mexico? Well then I guess I win. It began when I was hanging around on eBay. I get in more trouble that way. I saw this doll that struck me as really freaky. She was and innocent enough baby doll. But someone had put white medical tape over her eyes, and then drew a pair of eyes on the tape. Creepy, right? I really wanted the doll but I have a couple of totes of Halloween dolls so I don’t need another one. I tried to think of someone I could send it to who wouldn’t guess it was from me, and could take a joke. I decided to send it to my cousin’s daughter. She was a young teacher in a suburb just outside Wichita. So I sent a message to the seller and asked if she could send the doll to my niece rather than pay postage to me and then I’d have to pay to send it to her. I asked if she would put a note in with it saying, I’ll see you on Halloween. But she wasn’t to say it was from me. It was going to be a surprise. The lady was so pleased because the doll had been in her family for over fifty years and now it would go to a new home. So she sent the doll and sat back and kept an eye on Lisa’s Facebook page to see when she would post she got a creepy doll. I waited and didn’t see anything until I got a note from the seller telling me to please call my niece and tell her It was me that sent the doll because it really scared her and she called the police who called the sheriff in New Mexico who came to the ladies house to ask her about the doll she sent to my niece. !!!! OMG, Now the law was involved. This is not what I had planned. I e-mailed Lisa to tell her it was me and to apologize to her. It was 3:30 in the morning, (so I check my e-mail at odd hours. The police are involved and this is the part of the story you are worried about?) so I knew it would be a while before she checked her e-mail. I went ahead and sent my cousin an e-mail and to her I was sorry I scared the **** out of her daughter, and promised not to do it ever again. Then I sent an e-mail to the seller and told her I was sorry for the sheriff showing up at her door. All the time I had this idea in the back of my mind my cousin figured out it was me and they were punking me now. If so it was a really good one and they got me. No such luck. The first one to get a hold of me was Lisa. She said that now that she knew it was me she thought it was really funny and a good prank. She said she hated dolls, and when this one arrived with the note she was scared ****less. She and her roommate looked the address up on the internet and it was a house out in the middle of nowhere and they also looked up the owner, (I didn’t know you could do that. These kids and their technology) and he was creepy looking (creeper than the doll?) They thought he might come for her on Halloween and take her out to the middle of nowhere, so they called the police. Damn I’m really good at scaring people, aren’t I? Dumb idea? Well I know that now. She also said by the time the cops left they were laughing about it. Next, my cousin emailed me and said she should have thought it was me and she wished we were together and we could have a good laugh about it together. She was worried when Lisa had called her and yes, it was a creepy-looking doll. But it was all a well thought out prank to her and funny. Boy, I was getting off easier than I thought I would, and so far no cops at my door. I heard back from Lisa again and she wanted to know how I knew the cops were involved before I had even heard from her so I told her about the seller and the sheriff and how the police must have notified the sheriff. I asked her what became of the doll and she said she gave it to the cops and told them to get rid of it. Damn, I wanted the doll back in case I wanted to use her in the future. No, I guess I haven’t heard my lesson. I heard back from the seller who wasn’t upset and she said the sheriff was really nice and wasn’t upset about having to come out to her house. So it turned out to be a pretty good Halloween prank and we all laughed about it in the end. I’m going to have to think really hard about my next prank, to top this one. I don’t think my old hang the skeleton in my son’s shower (I made him scream) and attach crows to my daughter's headboard and footboard. (She hates birds) Anyone out there have any good ideas that won’t get me arrested?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do I still need to take my picture to a storage place before I can post it?https://hosting.photobucket.com/ima...802_850620185473222_5568084988571421862_n.png


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bow to the Queen


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> I bow to the Queen


Bowing is all well and good, but just remember to bring the bail money when I call.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Got your 6


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a troublemaker:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow.
What a terrible thing to do to someone.
I absolutely love it.
Got to figure who I could do something similar too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahahahaha you are indeed the supreme queen!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh and great job on the scare.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

All Hail the Queen!


----------

